

[Tell HN] Progress on defeating SOPA/PIPA - ff0066mote

SOPA Opera [http://projects.propublica.org/sopa/] shows a list of senators and representatives and their stances for or against SOPA and PIPA respectively.<p>I checked the website this morning just to get a feel for our starting point and it was:<p><pre><code>  ~80 for
  ~30 against
</code></pre>
Just now I checked it again and saw:<p><pre><code>  70 for
  64 against
</code></pre>
This is amazing! What great progress (although we need more), and what an amazing tool for keeping track of our Congress!
======
ra
Now it's:

65 for

102 against

